# Tb Testing And Immunization Administration (cpt's 86580 And 90471)



## sjhazen75

Can We Bill These Together?  The Consensus Here Is That You Cannot Because 86580 Is Considered A Lab And Not A Vaccination.  Please Provide Any Info You May Have.  

Thank You!

Coder In Belleville, Il


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

I have always been taught that the administration was included in the test itself.  Below is a Q/A from the Coding Institute.

http://medicaleconomics.modernmedic...Consult/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/108539


----------



## mfn1974

*TB testing*

It is my understanding that the admin is included in it.


----------



## sjhazen75

Great - thank you for the info!

Sara


----------

